# Money for Nothing



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

My cousin has just recieved a cheque from Microsoft for the amount of $24,800 just for sending an E-mail.
anyone want in ;D
apparently Microsoft and AOL will give u $245 for every person u send this mail to then $243 for every second person and $241 for every third
i would of thought this was a scam but it isnt Â ;D OR IS IT, seems it is


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

why do they want to pay you for sending in emails? What's in it for them?


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

A rather old scam.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Money for Nothing


I just want my chicks for free.........


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> My cousin has just recieved a cheque from Microsoft for the amount of $24,800 just for sending an E-mail.
> anyone want in ;D
> apparently Microsoft and AOL will give u $245 for every person u send this mail to then $243 for every second person and $241 for every third
> i would of thought this was a scam but it isnt Â ;D


Sounds too good to be true to me


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

It's just another "cause a whole load of internet e-mail traffic" denial of service attack...

:-/

Damian


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> My cousin has just recieved a cheque from Microsoft for the amount of $24,800 just for sending an E-mail.
> anyone want in ;D
> apparently Microsoft and AOL will give u $245 for every person u send this mail to then $243 for every second person and $241 for every third
> i would of thought this was a scam but it isnt Â ;D


Ma beard.  Jonah, you can't be serious? :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Its true really,i am sceptical but spoke with my uncle in Zimbawe and he confirmed.
This is what was written 

To all of my friends, I do not usually forward messages, but this is from my good friend Pearlas Sanborn and she really is an attorney. If she says that this will work - it WILL work. After all, what have you
got to lose?
SORRY EVERYBODY..JUST HAD TO TAKE THE CHANCE!!!
I'm an attorney, and I know the law. This thing is for real. Rest assured AOL and Intel will follow through with their promises for fear of facing a multimillion-dollar class action suit similar to the one filed by pepsiCo against General Electric not too long ago.

Dear Friends, Please do not take this for a junk letter. Bill Gates is sharing his fortune. If you ignore this you will repent later. Microsoft and AOL are now the largest Internet companies and in an effort to make sure that Internet Explorer remains the most widely used program, Microsoft and AOL are running an e-mail beta test.
When you forward this e-mail to friends, Microsoft can and will track it (if you are a Microsoft Windows user) for a two week time period.
For every person that you forward this e-mail to, Microsoft will pay you $245.00, for every person that you sent it to that forwards it on, Microsoft will pay you $243.00 and for every third person that receives it,you will be paid $241.00. Within two weeks, Microsoft will contact you for your address and then send you a cheque. Regards. Charles S. Bailey
General Manager Field Operations
1-800-842-2332 Ext. 1085 or 904-245-1085 or RNX 292-1085
[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

doesnt sound anything like this then...

http://www.sarc.com/avcenter/venc/data/800-msoft-hoax.html

or even more like this...
http://www.sarc.com/avcenter/venc/data/aol.and.intel.hoax.html

[smiley=deal2.gif]

As the saying goes...
if it looks like...
smells like..

then it probably is... and if not you can have my share of the Â£24k


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

good job i havent done anything with it then,and will never trust a white african again


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I know plenty of people who have recieved mails like this and have passed them on in the hope that they would get a nice cheque at some point,they never did 
It's all a big con i'm afraid


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

well had me going for a moment,if it had been from a stranger i would of know, but me own family 
whats the point of it anyway


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I've had exactly the same email (twice) and both times its been sent to that special place "Deleted Items".

That attorney bird certainly gets around a bit ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It could be his PC is infected and this is being sent to all emails in his address book. :-/


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Just seen this - so if that cheque was for $24,000 zim, then that must equate to what Â£0.01 perhaps or is it less than that now?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> doesnt sound anything like this then...
> 
> http://www.sarc.com/avcenter/venc/data/800-msoft-hoax.html
> 
> ...


No no this IS real. I did it last _all_ last weekend and when I woke up yesterday I had a cheque from Microsoft for Â£7.8m and I'm now living in Monaco typing this from the beach... [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sounds like an internet chain letter.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I could do with a cash boost after that 'orrible Nigerian bloke took all me dough [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Look i feel a bigenough fool as it is so plz stop posting on this
[smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

BTTT


----------

